# GSD 8 wk puppy to 1 yr old



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Found this and thought it was cute!

Time lapse: Puppy to adult in 40 seconds - The Feed - CBS News

Shows an 8 wk old GSD growing into a 1 yr old in a 40 second time-lapsed video


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

That was so cool to see. I wish I had thought to do something like that.


----------



## AgileOllie (May 13, 2011)

That is COOL! I'm doing the same thing with Harleigh. I've taken weekly pictures (because I don't know how long I'll have her) and will put together a slide show as she gets older.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I just saw it and was about to post it, glad I found it was already here!


----------



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

That was cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## King James (May 28, 2011)

Very cool video. It showed up on Yahoo's homepage today too. The video is making it's way around the web pretty quick.


----------

